# angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!



## köfizander (1. April 2013)

Moin Sportsfreunde,

ihr habt hier ja schon ein paar gute Tipps gegeben |supergri

Hab nochmal ein paar speziellere Fragen |supergri

Wollte nächste Woche Sonntag mit 2 Kumpels von Großenbrode aus los wir  sind zwar eingefleischte Angler, haben aber mit dem eigenem Boot auf der  Ostsee noch keine Erfahrung... bis jetzt haben wir immer nur die  "pilktouren" mitgemacht.
Hab hier im block schon ein wenig was gelesen und einen dorsch zu überlisten ist ja nicht gerade die Seltenheit bei den boardis :m

Unser Boot (vom Angelverein gestellt, also noch keine Ahnung...) ein  Verdränger mit einer Länge von 5,30 m und einer Breite von 2 m mit  Schubpropeller ausgestatten mit einem 15 PS Yamaha 4 Taker Motor.

An Board ist auch ein Navi mit Kartenplotter und Echolot (Garmin 421s) 

Sind wir damit für die Ostsee gerüstet und bis zu welcher Windstärke  kann man mit dem Boot eurer Erfahrung nach noch sicher raus fahren???

So jetzt zum Angeln... Wir hatten uns überlegt mit höchstens zwei Ruten  zum Anfang hin mal zu schleppen und ein Paar Spots anzufahren ich dachte  da an einen Wobbler  von Rapalla z.B. Depp Tail Dancer einfach hinten raus ohne sideplaner  ich denke mit zwei Ruten ist das noch in ordnung wenn ich falsch liege  bitte bescheid sagen |supergri 

Daher wir bis jetzt nur mit dem Kutter unterwegs waren haben wir  allerdings keine Ahnung wo man jetzt die Dorsche findet die Ostsee ist  ja riesig...

In welchen tiefenbereichen angelt ihr beim schleppen? Tiefe vom Wasser und Schlepptiefe wäre sehr hilfreich...

und wo kann man potentielle Spots finden wenn man mal den Pilker oder GuFi schwingen will?? da wäre  auch eine Tiefenangabe und mögliche strukturen wichtig oder fährt man  einfach mit dem Echolot über die Ostsee und findet die Dorsche schon  Automatisch???


Ich bin euch über jeden Rat sehr dankbar und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen #h


----------



## tobiiger (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Moinsen koefizander ,
Also euer boot scheint ok zu sein,sollte reichen.
Zur findestärke kann ich Dir  nur meine persönliche Meinung sagen,nicht mehr als 4 Bft .sonst wird es mir persönlich zu kappelig und wenn zuviel  drift /Strömung  ist,brauchst du zu große  gewichte um auf  Grund zu kommen.

Zum Revier: großenbrode und dorsch ist eher mau.kann dir da die saggasbank empfehlen,da stehen ab und an mal einige,gerade zur heringszeit.braucht ihr so ca 30 Min Fahrzeit hin.
Ansonsten müsst ihr einfach einige Stellen  probieren,viel schwarmfisch wird wohl nicht da sein.

Falls ihr nicht an grobro gebunden seid,trailert doch in burkstakken auf fehmarn.super trailerstelle und dann links Richtung staberhuk so auf 10-20 Meter probieren.hier habt ihr besseren Grund für dorsch.

Hoffe das hilft erstmal.viel Glück  am Sonntag .


----------



## köfizander (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Moin,

Danke für die Infos erstmal :m

Wir sind an Großenbrode gebunden... da liegt unser Boot fest im Hafen.

An die Sagasbank hatte ich auch gedacht, hab hier schon einiges über dieses Gebiet gelesen.
Nur ist es so das wir, wie gesagt, noch nicht soviel Erfahrung haben und uns nur bei wenig Wind weiter von der Küste entfernen werden #6 safety first!
Aber bei gutem Wetter auf jeden Fall!!! :m

Hab gehört an der Sagasbank soll man sich die Kanten vornehmen?!

Bringt Wrackangeln auch was? Hab nähmlich gelesen das unser Navi auch die Wrack´s anzeigt die sich so auf´m Grund ausruhen :m

Wäre super wenn sich noch der eine oder andere hier mit einmischen könnte das man ein Paar eindrücke kriegt wie es im mom läuft.

Danke und Petri #h


----------



## MJohny1 (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Mit deinem Verdränger siehst du ev. die Sagasbank nach einer 1/2 Stunde. Du wirst länger brauchen! Die Dorsche stehen aktuell noch sehr tief, ab 20m in etwa. Dann bist du mit deinem Verdränger schon sehr weit draußen und brauchst aus eigenem Erleben min. ne Stunde zurück. Bei Wind und Welle ev. noch länger. Schleppergebnisse sind im Moment noch nicht gut, Platten sind auch noch sehr dünn. Riskiere nicht zuviel, die Fische sind es nicht wert. Fahre die Sagasbank an, bei auflandigem Wind ist das schon sportlich genug.

Good luck

MJ

Sind von Fr. - So. auch vor Ort#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

mit dorsch wirds wohl nix werden versuche lieber auf mefo zu schleppen da wirste mehr glück haben #h


----------



## köfizander (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Danke euch,

im moment zeigt Windfinder für das Gebiet 4 bft Westwind...

wird sich wohl noch ändern denke ich. Mal schauen...

Habt ihr auch erfahrung wie es im Moment in der Neustädter Bucht mit Dorsch/Mefo ausieht? Das wäre nähmlich die zweite alternative am Samstag bei evtl. weniger Wind. 
Da haben wir noch ein GFK Boot mit ca. 4,50 m liegen mit 15 PS.

Nochmal zu den Mefo´s kann ich beim Freihandschleppen auch zwei 3m Ruten, jeweils rechts und links waagerecht raus, mit zwei 28 g mefo Blinkern OHNE sideplaner???

Und gehen die ohne zusätzliches Klemmblei genügend auf Tiefe???

Gruß Köfizander#h


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Wieso machst Du es Dir so schwer ?  Fahr doch in den Fehmarnsund. Ist von der Strecke gerade mal die Hälfte als bis zur Sagasbank, auf dem Weg dahin hier und da mal aufstoppen und unter Land ( bleib min. 200 Meter vom Ufer! ) auf Mefos spinnen ( oder eben schleppen ) und im Sund klassisch auf Dorsch. Solltest aber außerhalb der Schiffahrtstraße bleiben  Oder bleibst dort noch etwas dichter unter Land und fischt mit Buttlöffel etc. auf Platte.

Nur so als Idee  |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Moin Köfizander,

Du solltest über die 20 m Linie rausfahren! Wir werden am Samstag vermutlich nicht mehr als einen halben Meter See haben. Jedoch solltet Ihr bedenken, dass Ihr bei der Rückfahrt gegen die Strömung fahren werdet! Die 20m Linie erreicht Ihr ab Grobro in Richtung Ost nach ca. knapp 8sm, mit einem Verdränger eine gute Stunde. Dort solltet Ihr erfolgreich sein. 

Ich würde jedoch schon mal vorher ab 10m auf Dorsch versuchen. Gerade vor Grobro habe ich im März (dieses Jahr wegen der Temperaturen vermutlich vergleichbar April) schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt! 

Neustadt würde ich nicht versuchen, da ist es wohl relativ tot zur Zeit...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## todes.timo (5. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Neustadt is zur zeit recht schwierig, Fehmarn aber nicht einfacher, dass liegt unteranderen an den Kraut im Wasser, alles was nen Drilling hat wirst du zum schleppen nicht gebrauchen können, da du noch nicht mal den Köder rausbekommst ohne Kraut am Haken.
Wenn du von Grossenbrode richtung Fehmarn fährst versuch es auf halber Strecke (ca.10m tief) mit Gummi auf Dorsch.
Achte ansonsten mal auf Heringsschwärme (ca.10 - 20m tief) und versuchs da mit Gummi.
perfekt ist Staberhuk (Untiefentonne) dauert aber bestimmt 45min.


----------



## köfizander (7. April 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Danke nochmal für eure tipps.

Wir waren los haben aber nicht wirklich angeln können hatten doch ganz schön welle gehabt #d habens mit schleppen versucht mit nem rapalla dtd auf 12 meter aber nichts zu holen stehen wohl noch auf 20+ eher 30m denke ich. 
Naja beim nächsten mal dann #h


----------



## Kiwi1887 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Wenn jemand Fragen hat bezüglich Angelplätzen oder generellem zum Thema Bootsangeln vor Großenbrode schickt einfach eine PN


----------



## abax (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: angeln vom Boot Großenbrode !!!HILFE!!!*

Hallo,
bin ab dem 29.6 für eine Woche in Großenbrode und wollte mir ein Boot ausleihen (Dorsch). Ist vll noch jemand dort wo man sich zusammen tun könnte.


----------

